# Yu-Gi-Oh! World Championship 2007 FanClub



## Shady_Boy (Aug 9, 2008)

No one on this Forum probaly likes this but here I go, and If no one posts on this for 3+ Days, go ahead and lock it up Mods.

If you like WC2007 then Reply here, we can start a community, start a new begginning for it. We need to follow Dragon Flies Original Rules though.
I like dueling. So if anyone wants to, Reply here!! Start the Community... NOW!!

Something has Happened
Oh no, Shady_Boy has lost all his rating somehow, he needs it back! If you can help him get it back and let him win a few times, he will thank you!! He has lost -677- Rating, Please, Please help him restore it!!


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 9, 2008)

There is no reason to lock it up. You press Edit and then Delete.


----------

